# 5 gallon water jugs, any use for them?



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I was given a bunch of water jugs for a water cooler. Any ideas on what to use them for?


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

You can store water in them.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

They make great fermenters!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

coin collecting


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Me and OldCootHillbilly think alike on this one although I would say they only make "good" fermenters because they are permeable to some degree:cheers:


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Store dry goods, rice, beans and such. Make sure can seal the opening well.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Well its already been stated, but the obvious use is to, well, store water. I keep them around empty because I dont see a way to actually seal them except with wax, but they should come in handy when needed. I got some with the built in handle, cause if it goes down, I'll have to hump water from the nearby (1/4 mi) lake.



OldCootHillbilly said:


> They make great fermenters!





cowboyhermit said:


> Me and OldCootHillbilly think alike on this one although I would say they only make "good" fermenters because they are permeable to some degree:cheers:


Please explain? I got a gallon glass jug that Ive used for fermenting veggies and experimenting with someones (I think Davarm?) bread beer, but I dont think I'd use plastic. What are yall fermenting in em?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Immolatus said:


> Please explain? I got a gallon glass jug that Ive used for fermenting veggies and experimenting with someones (I think Davarm?) bread beer, but I dont think I'd use plastic. What are yall fermenting in em?


Well I was talking about beer/wine/mead Plastic is fine for the primary fermentation, though I much prefer glass carboys or wood barrels, most homebrewers use a pail as a primary fermenter these days.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

cowboyhermit said:


> Well I was talking about beer/wine/mead Plastic is fine for the primary fermentation, though I much prefer glass carboys or wood barrels, most homebrewers use a pail as a primary fermenter these days.


Ditto:beercheer::cheers:


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

No they are useless pm me so i can give you my address and I will dispose of them in a ecologically safe manner
so that the earth will be clean and beautiful where you live.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

For a very small fee.
This is a limited time offer.
Not availible in any store


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Immolatus said:


> Well its already been stated, but the obvious use is to, well, store water. I keep them around empty because I dont see a way to actually seal them except with wax, but they should come in handy when needed. I got some with the built in handle, cause if it goes down, I'll have to hump water from the nearby (1/4 mi) lake.
> 
> Please explain? I got a gallon glass jug that Ive used for fermenting veggies and experimenting with someones (I think Davarm?) bread beer, but I dont think I'd use plastic. What are yall fermenting in em?


Seals.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=SCREW+WATER+COOLER+BOTTLE+CAPS+2+3+5+GALLON+TOPS+


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Use them for water*

If it were me, I would fill the jugs with water and cap them.

I recently scored a free water cooler from craigslist and now would like to score some 5 gallon jugs for water. I have one that my daughter used for coins that I recently cleaned out and filled. I have saran wrap and a rubber band for a temporary. Heavy to move around at 40 pounds, but the cooler (not necessarily used as a cooler, more as a dispenser) will make a nice way to access the 5 gallon jugs. So far I haven't found a decent deal on the jugs, but craigslist has been good to me many times, so I will keep trolling it. I'll keep watching. I am also glad for the link for the caps. Thank you readytogo!


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks. To ferment or not??. Hmmmm
Weedy garden if you lived close I would be more than glad to give you some.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The used ones I get for free are never clean enough inside for me to trust them for potable water.

So, I take them back to the store and exchange them for new, filled, and sealed bottles - and they stay sealed.


----------



## extexanwannabe (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd be happy to take them off your hands...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Going west?*



lilmissy0740 said:


> Thanks. To ferment or not??. Hmmmm
> Weedy garden if you lived close I would be more than glad to give you some.


Thank you! I thought of that, but I have no trips planned going east to be able to pick them up. I am wondering if someone might be heading west between you and me and could bring me some! You never know! I literally live just 2 miles off of I-70 if anyone would possibly be making a westward trip from the east in the future and would be willing to bring some.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

Immolatus said:


> Well its already been stated, but the obvious use is to, well, store water. I keep them around empty because I dont see a way to actually seal them except with wax, but they should come in handy when needed. I got some with the built in handle, cause if it goes down, I'll have to hump water from the nearby (1/4 mi) lake.
> 
> I used to make 100gal wine every year, storing it in 5gal glass jugs. To get an airtight seal I would put a cork stopper in the neck and recess it about a 1/4" then melt candle wax onto the stopper. This seal never failed me.
> 
> Please explain? I got a gallon glass jug that Ive used for fermenting veggies and experimenting with someones (I think Davarm?) bread beer, but I dont think I'd use plastic. What are yall fermenting in em?


I would only use plastic in an emergency as it has a tendency to affect the taste.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Kodeman said:


> I would only use plastic in an emergency as it has a tendency to affect the taste.


I get that from HDPE containers, but not from PET


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

lilmissy,

Hmmm, I live close. 

Take about 8 of them, seal the top, strap a piece of plywood to the top and cruise down the Allegheny, Mon or Ohio. _You're a month late for the Regatta._


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

LincTex said:


> I get that from HDPE containers, but not from PET


Thanks, I only tried it once, so I must of used the wrong kind of plastic.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

PET is MUCH less permeable than HDPE so aside from "plasticy" flavour it also allows less oxidation and other flavours/odours from getting through. Glass or ceramic are impermeable but they have their own drawbacks I suppose.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Or use a dolly?*



Immolatus said:


> Well its already been stated, but the obvious use is to, well, store water. I keep them around empty because I dont see a way to actually seal them except with wax, but they should come in handy when needed. I got some with the built in handle, cause if it goes down, I'll have to hump water from the nearby (1/4 mi) lake.


Someone else was talking about carrying water from a nearby lake. Why not rig up a dolly? Or make a special cart for this purpose? They actually make a special dolly for these, but they may be pricey.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> Why not rig up a dolly? Or make a special cart for this purpose?


That's inevitable... water is far too heavy for carrying any distance. Something with wheels will be mandatory.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> Or make a special cart for this purpose?


Years ago, my Grandpa made a hand-push "Garden Cart" from a couple of spoked motorcycle wheels. I think they were 19" rims, like 70's model Harley Davidson's had on front. It was built properly - lightweight but STRONG. You could haul a cubic yard of dirt in it, which is about 2000 lbs!

Add to your preps: front motorcycle wheels!


----------

